# Grain Mills



## Rick (21/9/07)

Does any one know any thing about this Mill. Its a good price if its any good.

http://www.bakeandbrew.com.au/category11_1.htm




Grain Mill/Crusher


Marcato Grain Mill, suitable for preparation of cereal flakes and coarse flour. Also favoured by Home Brewers for cracking grain prior to mashing.

Three Position Settings 
Chrome Steel Body 
Three Adjustable 3.5cm Diameter Grooved Hardened Steel Rollers Form A Rugged Cutting Surface 
5cm Table Clamp 
Top Hopper Is Durable, Washable Plastic and Removes Easily For Cleaning 
Sturdy Plastic Container For Receiving Milled Grains Included 
Cleaning Brush and Instruction manuals included 
Size (HxWxD): 23cm x 15cm x 12.5cm 
2 year manufacturers warranty 
Made In Italy 


Price:

$110.00


----------



## randyrob (21/9/07)

Hello Rick,

looks like a Marga mill, there is a fair few guys here on the forum using and modding them try searching for "Marga Mill"

Cheers Rob.


----------



## randyrob (21/9/07)

oh yeah craftbrewer (on of the sponsors on this site) sells them for $99!!!

LINKY!!!! http://craftbrewer.com.au/index.php?page=s...t&Itemid=29


----------



## Jye (21/9/07)

You can get it from craftbrewer cheaper.

I would post the link but with the AHB upgrade it seems I cant.


----------



## Rick (21/9/07)

I Just had a look and it would be a better offer.


----------



## Tony (21/9/07)

cracks me up.

you can buy the pasta makers (almost exactly the same thing but no good for cracking grain) at woolworths for about 30 to 40 dollars.

they are good for cracking a few hundred grams of specialth malt in my opinion but if you want to crack lots of grain...... get something that will do the job in less than 3 hours.

Its a long term investment. sure a good grain mill costs a bit but it pays for itsself in the first couple of batches.

just my opinion. I had one! Thats why i built something bigger.

cheers


----------



## Murcluf (21/9/07)

Got mine for Bake and Brew and am very happy with it. Only took 20 minutes to modify thanks to Fixa's Show and Tell "How to modify a Marga Mill". Yes it was $11 dearer then craftbrewer but walking down the street to get it was alot cheaper on freight.


----------



## Ross (21/9/07)

Murcluf said:


> Got mine for Bake and Brew and am very happy with it. Only took 20 minutes to modify thanks to Fixa's Show and Tell "How to modify a Marga Mill". Yes it was $11 dearer then craftbrewer but walking down the street to get it was alot cheaper on freight.



Freight is under $11 to anywhere in Aus ;-)


cheers Ross


----------



## bonj (21/9/07)

I recently bought my marga from craftbrewer... modded it ala fixa and screwtop's advice. cracked a 5kg grain bill in quite a bit less than 3 hours (even with frequent interruptions from the resident ankle biter), got a decent crush, no stuck sparge and my efficiency was right on target, so I'll definitely recommend the marga as a grain mill... sure there may be faster or better mills around, but you can't beat the marga for price.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/9/07)

Its a long term investment. sure a good grain mill costs a bit but it pays for itsself in the first couple of batches.

just my opinion. I had one! Thats why i built something bigger.


The one you made me Tony is still going extra strong...well worth the money


----------



## Aaron (22/9/07)

I would hang out for the new Mashmaster mill. It will probably cost a few dollars more but it looks pretty good.


----------



## albrews (22/9/07)

Aaron said:


> I would hang out for the new Mashmaster mill. It will probably cost a few dollars more but it looks pretty good.




hi, the mashmaster advert says "coming soon", and does anyone know how soon it will be on the market.

cheers, alan


----------



## Jye (22/9/07)

Should be here in less than 2 months.

Ive seen this mill and it is one solid piece of equipment, well worth the wait.


----------



## Paul H (22/9/07)

Jye said:


> Should be here in less than 2 months.
> 
> Ive seen this mill and it is one solid piece of equipment, well worth the wait.



Yes as well as a grain mill you can use it to ward of intruders or even beat them over the head!


----------



## brettprevans (22/9/07)

im pretty happy with my marga mill from Ross. go with what youve got recomendations on I recon that way you know what your getting


----------



## Aaron (22/9/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> im pretty happy with my marga mill from Ross. go with what youve got recomendations on I recon that way you know what your getting


Indeed. However, if you want a quality piece of equipment and are not shy of handing over some cash you can do much better. A Crank, JSP Malt Mill or Barley Crusher are all far superior products as far as build and component quality. From the Looks of the Mashmaster mill it will also be of a very high standard.

The Marga will get the job done but I think you will be disappointed compared to what you can get for a little more.

I have a Barley Crusher and am very happy with it. I may get a Mashmaster when it's released though as I like the gearing. I look forward to hearing the reports of the early adopters.


----------



## brettprevans (22/9/07)

mashmaster looks impressive but I gave up waiting as I needed something now. I may at investing in a better model down the track


----------



## real_beer (1/10/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> mashmaster looks impressive but I gave up waiting as I needed something now. I may at investing in a better model down the track



I agree about the waiting period. However the thing that annoys me the most is after following all the posts about the MashMaster Mill and everyones interest in it, whenever a question of its cost comes up, nothing comes forward. I don't like being negative (the mill looks great and I'm keen to buy one if I can afford to), but they must know this thing is going to cost between $x and $y to make & sell by now, or the market it's aimed at. If it's going to sell for over $500 just say so and let the majority of people on this forum know it's probably out of their budget so they can look elsewhere, or maybe say it's targeted at the Crankandstein 3 roller mill market etc. 

Don't get me wrong it's a great looking piece of equipment, but realistically looking at its build quality and features I honestly believe it's going to cost a lot of $'s. You get what you pay for and it looks like it'd last a lifetime or two, I just feel 90% of brewers on this forum would be in the $150 - $250 mill market, BrizzyBrew just put them out of their misery sooner than later please.

To see if this starts a debate I'm going to say it's going to cost at least $400. 

For all you guys ready to leap to MashMaster's defense and rip my keyboard & internet connection out, I'm fed up of being tortured with full colour pictures http://www.mashmaster.com.au/UserFiles/232...e/mill-demo.jpg waiting for the perfect product I need to be released, I need it now, or at least a ballpark figure to work with.

Cheers all


----------



## rwh (1/10/07)

Well said!


----------



## Sammus (1/10/07)

If its much more than 250 Ill just pick up a Crank 3D ($240 delivered from the states). I can't imagine it would be more - brissy seems to be able to get these things done pretty cheap - the chiller is pretty amazing value I think (comparable performance to both the shirron and the therminator and a fraction of the price). I like the 3 roller idea, but as long as adjustments arent hard to do a 2 roller will do just fine - with the massive rollers I think i'd go for it even if it were slightly more than the crank.


----------



## real_beer (28/6/08)

Guys I was very surprised at the price of the mill ($220 pre-release) so I kept to my word & bought one. I have also recently bought the hopper as well, the quality's excellent so I should be able to hand it down to one of my grandkids in 20 years or so. Pity they have to be made overseas but that's how it goes I suppose.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## matt white (28/6/08)

Just got my monster mill delivered from the US in just over a week and for just over $200 AUS. With the dollar the way it is and the quality and size of the stainless steel mill, its worth a look at.

This price was mill only, now the fun part begins, cranking her up on power.


----------



## matt white (7/8/08)

OK, so my power drill did not have the guts or low speed gearing to turn the monster mill and I didnt want to get a new drill, electric motor etc. That said I hand cranked 5kg of grain last weekend in less than 5 minutes.

I just had to show you my new piece of bling for the brewshed. Took a few adjustments to get right but now works a treat.





Thanks to the local aluminum jet boat builder for the job.


----------



## agraham (9/8/08)

I have the same setup glibrew. I like to use the hand crank (no pun intended), a bit of exercise while making gods own nectar has to be a good thing. 

+1 monster mill


----------



## matt white (10/8/08)

I must admit I do enjoy the grain crush side of things. Only takes a few minutes but the aroma of the freshly cracked grain heralds the start of the brew day.

......is it 5 o'clock yet? 

D'oh! Even have to squeeze 8 hours work in today between now and then


----------



## sama (10/8/08)

where do u guys get the handcrankfor your monster mills?


----------



## matt white (10/8/08)

get it fabricated


----------

